# Altobelli: "Donnarumma come Maldini, ha rifiutato il nuovo Milan."



## Willy Wonka (17 Giugno 2017)

*Altobelli: "Donnarumma come Maldini, ha rifiutato il nuovo Milan."*

Dichiarazioni al limite dell'incredibile quelle di Altobelli attraverso la propria pagina facebook ufficiale. Di seguito un estratto del post:

_"Donnarumma ha fatto bene a rifiutare il rinnovo di contratto. Le società pensano solo a loro stesse ed è giusto che anche i calciatori facciano così. Spremono i giocatori ma poi si dimenticano di loro. Causio e Gentile lavorano per la Juve? Bruscolotti lavora per il Napoli? Graziani e Pulici lavorano al Torino? Potrei andare avanti all'infinito. Paolo Maldini non ha accettato di far parte del nuovo Milan perchè non ci crede, come Donnarumma. Ma poi chi sono i proprietari del Milan? Fassone ex Napoli Juve e Inter e Mirabelli ex Inter hanno coraggio di parlare di attaccamento ai colori? Donnarumma deve tutelare sè stesso. Donnarumma baciando la maglia l'ha onorata, è un professionista e in quel momento stava dando il massimo. L'anno prossimo avrà un'altra maglia da baciare. Non ci sono contraddizioni ma solamente rispetto per il datore di lavoro."_


----------



## Jaqen (17 Giugno 2017)

Il rumore dei nemici, è bello. A me gasa. Mi gasa tantissimo, non vedo l'ora che inizi la stagione: hanno paura, tutti.


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni al limite dell'incredibile quelle di Altobelli attraverso la propria pagina facebook ufficiale. Di seguito un estratto del post:
> 
> _"Donnarumma ha fatto bene a rifiutare il rinnovo di contratto. Le società pensano solo a loro stesse ed è giusto che anche i calciatori facciano così. Spremono i giocatori ma poi si dimenticano di loro. Causio e Gentile lavorano per la Juve? Bruscolotti lavora per il Napoli? Graziani e Pulici lavorano al Torino? Potrei andare avanti all'infinito. Paolo Maldini non ha accettato di far parte del nuovo Milan perchè non ci crede, come Donnarumma. Ma poi chi sono i proprietari del Milan? Fassone ex Napoli Juve e Inter e Mirabelli ex Inter hanno coraggio di parlare di attaccamento ai colori? Donnarumma deve tutelare sè stesso. Donnarumma baciando la maglia l'ha onorata, è un professionista e in quel momento stava dando il massimo. L'anno prossimo avrà un'altra maglia da baciare. Non ci sono contraddizioni ma solamente rispetto per il datore di lavoro."_



Ma basta con sti troll.
Un altro frustrato inutile che non lo ca* più nessuno e cerca attenzione mediatica con commenti fuori luogo.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Giugno 2017)

Non tutti i giocatori sono idonei a lavorare nelle società dopo la carriera da atleti.
Altobelli mi sa che però avrebbe voluto farlo e cova rancore.


----------



## PoloNegativo (17 Giugno 2017)

Quando la tua compagna rispetterà a dovere il suo datore di lavoro, ne riparleremo, Altobelli.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Giugno 2017)

Sentili sentili tutto gli scappati di casa in cerca di attenzione .


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Giugno 2017)

che essere inutile altobelli, odioso come pochi


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni al limite dell'incredibile quelle di Altobelli attraverso la propria pagina facebook ufficiale. Di seguito un estratto del post:
> 
> _"Donnarumma ha fatto bene a rifiutare il rinnovo di contratto. Le società pensano solo a loro stesse ed è giusto che anche i calciatori facciano così. Spremono i giocatori ma poi si dimenticano di loro. Causio e Gentile lavorano per la Juve? Bruscolotti lavora per il Napoli? Graziani e Pulici lavorano al Torino? Potrei andare avanti all'infinito. Paolo Maldini non ha accettato di far parte del nuovo Milan perchè non ci crede, come Donnarumma. Ma poi chi sono i proprietari del Milan? Fassone ex Napoli Juve e Inter e Mirabelli ex Inter hanno coraggio di parlare di attaccamento ai colori? Donnarumma deve tutelare sè stesso. Donnarumma baciando la maglia l'ha onorata, è un professionista e in quel momento stava dando il massimo. L'anno prossimo avrà un'altra maglia da baciare. Non ci sono contraddizioni ma solamente rispetto per il datore di lavoro."_



Il ragionamento ci sta.

Però più che il contenuto della scelta è la forma che è discutibile.


----------



## Crox93 (17 Giugno 2017)

Non credo serva aggiungere altro, guardate quanto fa schifo.


----------



## Love (17 Giugno 2017)

per quanto è ignorante non possono essere pensieri e parole sue...


----------



## Pitermilanista (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni al limite dell'incredibile quelle di Altobelli attraverso la propria pagina facebook ufficiale. Di seguito un estratto del post:
> 
> _"Donnarumma ha fatto bene a rifiutare il rinnovo di contratto. Le società pensano solo a loro stesse ed è giusto che anche i calciatori facciano così. Spremono i giocatori ma poi si dimenticano di loro. Causio e Gentile lavorano per la Juve? Bruscolotti lavora per il Napoli? Graziani e Pulici lavorano al Torino? Potrei andare avanti all'infinito. Paolo Maldini non ha accettato di far parte del nuovo Milan perchè non ci crede, come Donnarumma. Ma poi chi sono i proprietari del Milan? Fassone ex Napoli Juve e Inter e Mirabelli ex Inter hanno coraggio di parlare di attaccamento ai colori? Donnarumma deve tutelare sè stesso. Donnarumma baciando la maglia l'ha onorata, è un professionista e in quel momento stava dando il massimo. L'anno prossimo avrà un'altra maglia da baciare. Non ci sono contraddizioni ma solamente rispetto per il datore di lavoro."_



Questo è un intervento molto importante, ringraziamo Altobelli per aver confermato le nostre certezze. 

1. Sandro Altobelli da Latina, se l'avete mai sentito parlare, è un analfabeta non scolarizzato, con quoziente intellettivo sicuramente inferiore a 80. Il post non è suo, è stato scritto sotto dettatura.

2. In detto post, ricorre lo stesso argomento, con le stesse identiche parole, dei tweets maldestri di Mazzocchi e Piccinini: "Società di sconosciuti, Fassone ex Juve, Inter e Napoli, Donnarumma vessato".

Abbiamo ora la totale certezza che la stessa mano che ha mosso le fila per il rifiuto di Donnarumma, ha ora messo in campo le truppe cammellate (giornalisti ed ex giocatori ora opinionisti) per ripulire l'immagine del portiere e del procuratore. 

Di chi è quella mano, cari signori? Di un signore guercio? Di uno col doppio mento, e i denti e la cravatta dello stesso colore? 
Di entrambi?

Solo una cosa so: la battaglia contro questi infami sarà dura e sanguinosa, rimaniamo accanto alla dirigenza e al nostro Milan.


----------



## galianivatene (17 Giugno 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Questo è un intervento molto importante, ringraziamo Altobelli per aver confermato le nostre certezze.
> 
> 1. Sandro Altobelli da Latina, se l'avete mai sentito parlare, è un analfabeta non scolarizzato, con quoziente intellettivo sicuramente inferiore a 80. Il post non è suo, è stato scritto sotto dettatura.
> 
> ...


Amen fratello rossonero. Si dimostrano piu' Milanisti Fassone e Mirabelli che tanti ex illustri, servi emeriti. Fatti alla mano.
Ci vorranno anni per la nuova societa' per mettere radici in questa melma schifosa di servi, faccendieri e prezzolati. Per ora tanti nemici e pochi sostenitori. Ma il tempo e' galantuomo ed il Milan e' il Milan.


----------



## Aragorn (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni al limite dell'incredibile quelle di Altobelli attraverso la propria pagina facebook ufficiale. Di seguito un estratto del post:
> 
> _"Donnarumma ha fatto bene a rifiutare il rinnovo di contratto. Le società pensano solo a loro stesse ed è giusto che anche i calciatori facciano così. Spremono i giocatori ma poi si dimenticano di loro. Causio e Gentile lavorano per la Juve? Bruscolotti lavora per il Napoli? Graziani e Pulici lavorano al Torino? Potrei andare avanti all'infinito. Paolo Maldini non ha accettato di far parte del nuovo Milan perchè non ci crede, come Donnarumma. Ma poi chi sono i proprietari del Milan? Fassone ex Napoli Juve e Inter e Mirabelli ex Inter hanno coraggio di parlare di attaccamento ai colori? Donnarumma deve tutelare sè stesso. Donnarumma baciando la maglia l'ha onorata, è un professionista e in quel momento stava dando il massimo. L'anno prossimo avrà un'altra maglia da baciare. Non ci sono contraddizioni ma solamente rispetto per il datore di lavoro."_



Che due palle con sta storia di Maldini. Stando alle sue parole ha rifiutato l'offerta perché il ruolo a cui ambiva era, detto in soldoni, lo stesso di Mirabelli. A quel punto sarebbe più corretto dire che è stato Fassone a rifiutarlo, non il contrario; questo almeno, ripeto, stando a quello che ha fatto capire lo stesso Maldini.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (17 Giugno 2017)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Che due palle con sta storia di Maldini. Stando alle sue parole ha rifiutato l'offerta perché il ruolo a cui ambiva era, detto in soldoni, lo stesso di Mirabelli. A quel punto sarebbe più corretto dire che è stato Fassone a rifiutarlo, non il contrario; questo almeno, ripeto, stando a quello che ha fatto capire lo stesso Maldini.



Esatto


----------



## claudiop77 (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni al limite dell'incredibile quelle di Altobelli attraverso la propria pagina facebook ufficiale. Di seguito un estratto del post:
> 
> _"Donnarumma ha fatto bene a rifiutare il rinnovo di contratto. Le società pensano solo a loro stesse ed è giusto che anche i calciatori facciano così. Spremono i giocatori ma poi si dimenticano di loro. Causio e Gentile lavorano per la Juve? Bruscolotti lavora per il Napoli? Graziani e Pulici lavorano al Torino? Potrei andare avanti all'infinito. Paolo Maldini non ha accettato di far parte del nuovo Milan perchè non ci crede, come Donnarumma. Ma poi chi sono i proprietari del Milan? Fassone ex Napoli Juve e Inter e Mirabelli ex Inter hanno coraggio di parlare di attaccamento ai colori? Donnarumma deve tutelare sè stesso. Donnarumma baciando la maglia l'ha onorata, è un professionista e in quel momento stava dando il massimo. L'anno prossimo avrà un'altra maglia da baciare. Non ci sono contraddizioni ma solamente rispetto per il datore di lavoro."_



Quindi era meglio la vecchia società che ci faceva navigare a metà classifica e comunque con un passivo di bilancio pesante.

Certo certo


----------



## Igniorante (17 Giugno 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Non credo serva aggiungere altro, guardate quanto fa schifo.



Da sopprimerlo, fossi stato i genitori


----------



## Andrea89 (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni al limite dell'incredibile quelle di Altobelli attraverso la propria pagina facebook ufficiale. Di seguito un estratto del post:
> 
> _"Donnarumma ha fatto bene a rifiutare il rinnovo di contratto. Le società pensano solo a loro stesse ed è giusto che anche i calciatori facciano così. Spremono i giocatori ma poi si dimenticano di loro. Causio e Gentile lavorano per la Juve? Bruscolotti lavora per il Napoli? Graziani e Pulici lavorano al Torino? Potrei andare avanti all'infinito. Paolo Maldini non ha accettato di far parte del nuovo Milan perchè non ci crede, come Donnarumma. Ma poi chi sono i proprietari del Milan? Fassone ex Napoli Juve e Inter e Mirabelli ex Inter hanno coraggio di parlare di attaccamento ai colori? Donnarumma deve tutelare sè stesso. Donnarumma baciando la maglia l'ha onorata, è un professionista e in quel momento stava dando il massimo. L'anno prossimo avrà un'altra maglia da baciare. Non ci sono contraddizioni ma solamente rispetto per il datore di lavoro."_



Parole assurde.
Secondo lui se un giocatore ha fatto grande una squadra poi dovrebbe avere una carriera assicurata anche se magari è inadeguato in altri ruoli. Ok.
Donnarumma deve tutelare se stesso e va bene, ma guadagnare 5 milioni o giù di lì non è che gli avrebbe arrecato danno. Ed eventualmente se ne sarebbe potuto andare in seguito. 
Però certo, con il vecchio Milan sarebbe stato meglio...


----------



## Tahva (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni al limite dell'incredibile quelle di Altobelli attraverso la propria pagina facebook ufficiale. Di seguito un estratto del post:
> 
> _"Donnarumma ha fatto bene a rifiutare il rinnovo di contratto. Le società pensano solo a loro stesse ed è giusto che anche i calciatori facciano così. Spremono i giocatori ma poi si dimenticano di loro. Causio e Gentile lavorano per la Juve? Bruscolotti lavora per il Napoli? Graziani e Pulici lavorano al Torino? Potrei andare avanti all'infinito. Paolo Maldini non ha accettato di far parte del nuovo Milan perchè non ci crede, come Donnarumma. Ma poi chi sono i proprietari del Milan? Fassone ex Napoli Juve e Inter e Mirabelli ex Inter hanno coraggio di parlare di attaccamento ai colori? Donnarumma deve tutelare sè stesso. Donnarumma baciando la maglia l'ha onorata, è un professionista e in quel momento stava dando il massimo. L'anno prossimo avrà un'altra maglia da baciare. Non ci sono contraddizioni ma solamente rispetto per il datore di lavoro."_



Sono usciti tutti dalle fogne alla prima occasione. Grazie Gianluigi, hai messo allo scoperto tutti gli "opinionisti" e i "giornalisti" di cui dovremo ricordarci in futuro


----------



## Konrad (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni al limite dell'incredibile quelle di Altobelli attraverso la propria pagina facebook ufficiale. Di seguito un estratto del post:
> 
> _"Donnarumma ha fatto bene a rifiutare il rinnovo di contratto. Le società pensano solo a loro stesse ed è giusto che anche i calciatori facciano così. Spremono i giocatori ma poi si dimenticano di loro. Causio e Gentile lavorano per la Juve? Bruscolotti lavora per il Napoli? Graziani e Pulici lavorano al Torino? Potrei andare avanti all'infinito. Paolo Maldini non ha accettato di far parte del nuovo Milan perchè non ci crede, come Donnarumma. Ma poi chi sono i proprietari del Milan? Fassone ex Napoli Juve e Inter e Mirabelli ex Inter hanno coraggio di parlare di attaccamento ai colori? Donnarumma deve tutelare sè stesso. Donnarumma baciando la maglia l'ha onorata, è un professionista e in quel momento stava dando il massimo. L'anno prossimo avrà un'altra maglia da baciare. Non ci sono contraddizioni ma solamente rispetto per il datore di lavoro."_



Queste non sono parole sue. Altobelli non avrebbe mai potuto pronunciarle e in quest'ordine poi. Stiamo parlando del record-man di presenze ne "Le interviste possibili" della Gialappa's dai.
Questa cosa gli è stata scritta...magari da tal signor Piccinini


----------



## Black (17 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni al limite dell'incredibile quelle di Altobelli attraverso la propria pagina facebook ufficiale. Di seguito un estratto del post:
> 
> _"Donnarumma ha fatto bene a rifiutare il rinnovo di contratto. Le società pensano solo a loro stesse ed è giusto che anche i calciatori facciano così. Spremono i giocatori ma poi si dimenticano di loro. Causio e Gentile lavorano per la Juve? Bruscolotti lavora per il Napoli? Graziani e Pulici lavorano al Torino? Potrei andare avanti all'infinito. Paolo Maldini non ha accettato di far parte del nuovo Milan perchè non ci crede, come Donnarumma. Ma poi chi sono i proprietari del Milan? Fassone ex Napoli Juve e Inter e Mirabelli ex Inter hanno coraggio di parlare di attaccamento ai colori? Donnarumma deve tutelare sè stesso. Donnarumma baciando la maglia l'ha onorata, è un professionista e in quel momento stava dando il massimo. L'anno prossimo avrà un'altra maglia da baciare. Non ci sono contraddizioni ma solamente rispetto per il datore di lavoro."_



questo qui sta insultando! il solo paragonare Fecciarumma al mitico Paolo è un insulto! ridicoli quelli che paragonano Fassone al Giuda che baciava la maglia. Mi pare evidente che siano ruoli diversi fare l'AD e il giocatore. Ma per un interista è troppo difficile capirlo


----------



## wildfrank (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni al limite dell'incredibile quelle di Altobelli attraverso la propria pagina facebook ufficiale. Di seguito un estratto del post:
> 
> _"Donnarumma ha fatto bene a rifiutare il rinnovo di contratto. Le società pensano solo a loro stesse ed è giusto che anche i calciatori facciano così. Spremono i giocatori ma poi si dimenticano di loro. Causio e Gentile lavorano per la Juve? Bruscolotti lavora per il Napoli? Graziani e Pulici lavorano al Torino? Potrei andare avanti all'infinito. Paolo Maldini non ha accettato di far parte del nuovo Milan perchè non ci crede, come Donnarumma. Ma poi chi sono i proprietari del Milan? Fassone ex Napoli Juve e Inter e Mirabelli ex Inter hanno coraggio di parlare di attaccamento ai colori? Donnarumma deve tutelare sè stesso. Donnarumma baciando la maglia l'ha onorata, è un professionista e in quel momento stava dando il massimo. L'anno prossimo avrà un'altra maglia da baciare. Non ci sono contraddizioni ma solamente rispetto per il datore di lavoro."_



Qualcuno dica a Spillo che, se in carriera avesse avuto un procuratore come Raiola, si sarebbe accorto che i termini della questione sono da porre su altro piano: c'entra nulla il non credere al progetto, è mancato il terreno sotto i piedi del procuratore, che si è sentito tagliato fuori. Possibile che non tenga conto del modus operando del pizzaiolo, che, grazie al cielo, verrà presto defenestrato? Via il marcio, VIA!


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Giugno 2017)

Chiudete sta dichiarazione di *****


----------



## Il Genio (18 Giugno 2017)

C'è chi può e chi non può, io può


----------

